# Angry and Confused!!!!



## Woody (Aug 17, 2009)

I am at my breaking point and think I should just walk away from her. I can not get her to open up and talk about the issues and trying to fix them. Everytime it is brought up she always says we will talk about it later or tomorrow. I am tired of bringing it up and don't want to sound like a broken record with her and possible ruining anything by pressing the issue but I think that we need to face the issues so we can move on. She just goes on about her business and from the outside looks as if nothing is going on and it really makes me angry because this is all I think about. I am not sure if she is hurting on the inside and because of the depression just can't or won't show the emotion or if she is just trying to avoid it because she is scared of what the outcome might be? Should I pretend I do not care and go about my business?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Woody said:


> Should I pretend I do not care and go about my business?


dont pretend you dont care, but dont keep bringing it up either. that's the approach im taking. ive stopped thinking so much about how to make myself happy when it comes to involving my H and started thinking more about what else i can do that will help. 

what are the issues? is it something she's done or you've done?

My H ignores things too, so i know how you feel. it really is torture. for a long time the issues in my marriage was all i thought about. it would kill me that he never thought about it. but it doesnt bother me as much anymore. sure i get sad from time to time but such is life i guess.


----------



## DeniseK (Jun 25, 2009)

Ya know...it might not be too helpful right now...but sooner or later things will get better for you. Right now it seems all hope is lost and that you are so miserable that you can't see the light of day. All I can tell you is that this is a roller coaster ride. It's hard....scary...bumpy and crazy. There is a lot of fear in that. But every ride comes to an end one way or another. 

I'm not gonna tell you what to do. Really each person has to make their own decision in that case. It's a very hard decision too. Just realize that what ever you decide...you have to be ready for the possible outcomes. If you pretend to not care...it could back fire on you. If you keep pressing her...she could blow up on you. But...be honest with yourself and her...no matter what. Even if it hurts...both of you. Tell her what you can and can't live with.....put it on the table and be willing to walk away if you need to. Love shouldn't be about games....and you shouldn't have to fight to get her to open up. Just remember that you can't fix her and you can't change her....even if you love her ever so much.

Time will eventually answer all your questions. So...do what you can live with....and live with what you do. 

That's my best advice....sorry if it's confusing or not helpful.

I can definately relate to your suffering. Take care...


----------



## Woody (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks! It really helps to vent here. I spoke to her again last night and she kinda got mad but was more talkative this time. I feel a bit better and hopeful but only time will tell


----------



## Woody (Aug 17, 2009)

Blanca read my original post for the issues we are having. I just want to get her to open up and decide what she wants. I don't feel that ignoring the situation will help any. I guess I am really impatient when it comes to this. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-...d-advice-may-too-long-but-i-have-lot-say.html


----------

